

We’ll finally see that the Fed has done nothing to help Main Street - peter123
http://qz.com/161080

======
pastpartisan
no kidding..it helped make me richer in terms of rising stock prices, web 2.0
valuations, and real estate but didn't help mainstreet because it was never
intended to. fighting unemployment is the excuse the fed uses to sell the
program and the media buys it.

